# angelfish tankmates???



## richlovesboys (Jul 24, 2007)

I really want an angelfish in a new 18 gallon tank, but wondering if the following would go well with him:

dwarf gourami - i think a few would be fine?
1 female betta - not sure - but it would be good because he's getting pestered in another tank

paradise fish

Guppies - i've heard the angelfish might nip its fins

ghost shrimp - got some in another tank, and theyre really cool so i want some more

also what is the easiest to care for plant suitable for an angelfish because i know they like hiding between quite tall ones - but i'm a real beginner with aquarium plants!

thanks


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

richlovesboys said:


> 1 female betta - not sure - but it would be good because he's getting pestered in another tank


Er..Who is getting pestered?:?

What are the dimensions of your tank? 18 inches is the minimum tank height. Start with vallisneria plants as they are very easy to keep.

Dwarf gouramis will need large surface area with floating plants. A pair will suffice. Remember that females are silvery in color compared to the males.

A paradise fish can get aggressive. They're not recommended with angelfish. No guppies either. Either they get eaten by angels or have their fins nipped. 18 gallons will not allow them to escape the angelfish assuming your tank is okay for an angelfish.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

18g is really a bit on the small size for angels. They need a tall tank, a minimum odf 18" but higher is preferable. Being only 18g, if your tank is this high it doesn't really leave them with much room ro swim. 

There is no particular compatability problem wiht the gouramis that I can see however, the problem I see is that the angels require a high tank, and the gouramis require a longer tank with a greater surface area. In an 18g it wouldn't be possible to have both the necessary height and breadth.

Good beginners plants are hornwort, anubais and java moss thoguh there will be other members who can better help with with the plants as I'm no expert.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Aside from teh tank size comments. A good plant for angelfish is java fern. It's easy to grow, a low light plant, and grows well on driftwood which you would want to help soften the water for the angelfish.


----------



## richlovesboys (Jul 24, 2007)

ok thats fine, i have got some driftwood with java moss and the angelfish - its only small atm so my tank (15" high) will be fine for a year or so. Same goes for the gourami - moving house in a year too so ill get a bigger tank then. Also got some platies and 2 gold sucking loaches which will be moved when they get too big too, but for the momnent they are excellent for keeping the tank relatively free of algae - 10x better than snails!!!

Thanks for the help guys

oh also, i know a male betta with guppies is a big no no right? so would they b ok with apple snails - i'm worried he might steal all of the snails' food before he gets to it.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

You are going to be floored by how fast these guys grow. Everyone thinks they will have the time to get a bigger tank, but if you buy them at half dollar sized today, you'll need to start cycling your bigger tank no later than Christmas.

Good Plants: Java Fern (narrow is best), Vallisnera, Giant Saggitaria, Narrow leafted sword plants (Uruguay Sword). Angels like strong verticals. Round it out with a nice broad leafed rosette plant in the midground just off center (like a Cryptocoryne wendetii or an Anubias barteri v. nana) and you'll have something pleasant to gaze on. Mabe break up the background planting with some Brazillian pennywort. The round leaves make a really nice contrast if planted just in front of a stand of vals.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

richlovesboys said:


> oh also, i know a male betta with guppies is a big no no right? so would they b ok with apple snails - i'm worried he might steal all of the snails' food before he gets to it.


Though it's possible to have bettas and guppies together, it's not advisable. You would need to luck out on disposition.

Bettas and snails are fine.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Bettas and snails go well together in my experience.

Bettas and guppies are not adviseable I'm afraid as the betta usually attacks the guppies, and the guppies can also nip the bettas fins.


----------



## devilangel09 (May 4, 2008)

are guppies suitable? with gouramins?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i've got guppys and pearl gouramis together,
i have no problems.


----------

